# /etc/login.defs und gruppe wheel

## apoc

kein problem aber nicht verständlich 

in /etc/login.defs steht :

```
SU_WHEEL_ONLY    no
```

trotzdem muss ich der Gruppe wheel angehören um su'en zu können. Zudem zeigt diese Einstellung bei einer Änderung keine Wirkung. 

Ist es überhaupt möglich, dies über /etc/login.defs oder eine andere config zu ändern oder ist das hardcoded wie z.B. bei bsd ?

wenn änderbar wo bzw. wie ?

thx im vorraus

----------

## Marvin-X

 *apoc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> in /etc/login.defs steht :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Einige Rückfragen:

Kannst Du Dich überhaupt nicht der Gruppe Wheel beifügen?

Bist Du nach der Anleitung vorgegangne?

Wie sind die User angelegt, lokal oder liegen sie auf einem Server und Du arbeitest mit NIS?

Bei mir läuft es sogar mit NIS, könnte also helfen.

----------

## apoc

ja ne also der gruppe wheel hinzugefügt kann ich su'en das funktioniert ... ich frage ja auch nur weils micht halt interessiert ... laut /etc/login.defs sollte es nämlich so sein, dass jeder su ausführen kann auch ohne der gruppe wheel anzugehören ... 

weired

----------

## Marvin-X

 *apoc wrote:*   

>  laut /etc/login.defs sollte es nämlich so sein, dass jeder su ausführen kann auch ohne der gruppe wheel anzugehören ...

 

Hmm. Ich habe nur gelesen das SU nur als Mitglied der Gruppe wheel geht. Das ist bei BSD auch so und finde ich gut. Ansonsten könnte ja jeder SU werden. Feature.

----------

